# miniature bulldog?



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Just been nosing in the local classifieds (as you do) and came accross an advert for minature bulldogs!

I have never heard of them, and wiki seem to think they are extinct. Is there such a breed or are they the latest craze in designer dogs?

There is a pic of the pup, but not sure if its ok to post it, as its from an advert.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

they might have ment mini bull terrier?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Mini = runt = lets fool people = ££££'s


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

They wouldn't be kennel club recognised, the kennel club only recognise Bulldogs and French Bulldogs.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Nope the pic is definatly of a bulldog pup. Not french or bull terrier. Very dinky it is too, but i havent seen many bulldog pups to compare (and its possible the pic was taken at say 5 weeks old lol lol).

I had a feeling that it was another way to con people, i figured it was another crossbreed but now you mention runt seems to make sense.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Have they got an online version of your local classifieds so we can all see?
I've only heard of miniture bull terriers.







p://[/IMG]


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

I hate it when people false mis-advertise. Sometimes litter runts can grow up to be the biggest dogs in the litter, I grew up with Great Danes my mother still owns one (and shes in her 70's!) he's turned out to be the biggest dog out of his litter.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Gumtree.com - Pets for sale in Swindon

This is the advert.

This is the pic...










Still not sure if i am allowed to post the pic from the advert. But if not and a mod coms across it please remove it! I dont want to be banned


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ruby2ruby said:


> I hate it when people false mis-advertise. Sometimes litter runts can grow up to be the biggest dogs in the litter, I grew up with Great Danes my mother still owns one (and shes in her 70's!) he's turned out to be the biggest dog out of his litter.


Id like to see the owners face when they by a "mini" and end up with a giant.


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Gumtree.com - Pets for sale in Swindon
> 
> This is the advert.
> 
> ...


That picture tends to make me think it's one big fat scam.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Couldnt actually see the ad on gumtree, dunno why!
But yeah it looks weird...

Also saw one for a Staff x pup for £350....from purposeful mating of a staff with a staff x mastiff....money making business....why would the owners of a staff bitch mate her with a cross?? wonder where the pups will eventually end up...anyhow, thats not the subject of this thread 

xx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

I found this :

"Miniature English Bulldog - These dogs were developed in the 1980's to improve the health and reduce the size of the full sized English Bulldog. Miniature Bulldogs are an improved dog whose behavior, looks, and health are ideal for the Bulldog lover. They have the features of full size English Bulldogs. As in the full size, there are variations in Miniature features. The Miniatures are very active and are loving, obedient, protective companions. They are loyal, people oriented and like to do things with you. Groom once a week, pay special attention to the ears and face. Small yards will do for exercising. Weight can range from 20 to 40 lbs. These dogs typically stand 12-14" at the shoulders, length is 17-24". "Note: Several different breeds of Miniature Bulldogs are advertised below that may vary in looks, personality and behavior." Contact the dog breeders below for your next family friend." on Miniature English Bulldog Puppies for Sale, Breeders

I think its a US website. it seems popular as well 
"Popular Dog Breeds
English Bulldog
Chihuahua
Dog Mixes
Yorkshire Terrier
Miniature English Bulldog
American Pit Bull Terrier
Teacup Poodle
German Shepherd
Labrador Retriever
Wolf Hybrid"

So there seem to be such a breed there...dunno whether or not its recognised as such...

Also came across a few UK ad selling "KC registered miniature bulldog"..dunno about that though...

xx


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

The Kennel Club wouldn't register anything as a 'Minature Bulldog' it's either a Bulldog or it isn't.......


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Playing the devil's advocate here - isn't it possible that someone has just been selecting the smallest bulldogs and progressively miniaturising, the same way as other breeds like poodles or dachsies were miniaturised?


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Playing the devil's advocate here - isn't it possible that someone has just been selecting the smallest bulldogs and progressively miniaturising, the same way as other breeds like poodles or dachsies were miniaturised?


Anything is possible where money making is concerned, can't think why someone would want to do that though, Bulldogs get a bad enough rap where their health is concerned, creating smaller ones with bigger problems is just asking for trouble in my opinion.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

ooo i have the same ad and im in plymouth!

http://plymouth.gumtree.com/plymouth/plymouth-pets_3219_1.html

i cant open it for some reason but i think its scam


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Same advert in Guildford.
Pets Guildford Pets For Sale Dog Cat Kittens Puppy Adoption Pets



> kc Champion Sired By kc Champion Blue And kc Champion Bloodline This Little Guy Has Magnificiant Coloration. All Of My Puppies Are Raised In My House And Receive Around The Clock Care. I Spare No Expense When Ensuring...


Im pretty sure its a scam.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

There are quite a few breeds that have become popular in America in a miniturised version. I don't think any of them are recognised by official kennel clubs. Such as the Australian Sheepdog.
So perhaps breeding smaller Bulldogs has also become popular.
However I don't think minaturised versions have been breed long enough to guarentee a smaller size in the UK or what implications the smaller size may have on any health issues.


----------



## Sigh32 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bulldogs are a cross breed of four dogs, Pug, English Terrier, Rhodesian ridgeback, Bull Mastiff, With the Minature Bulldog they have bread a Bulldog with a Pug, and reduced the size, I'm not sure if they are kennel club recognised, Also I'm not sure if they have any heredity problems like the Bulldog such as breathing, Hope this helps


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry, Sigh32, but I think you're mistaken here. Rhodesian Ridgebacks were not used to create the Bulldog breed. In fact, there may well be some Bulldog behind the RR, since RRs were created using imported European breeds and the African native hunting dog.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Sigh32 said:


> Bulldogs are a cross breed of four dogs, Pug, English Terrier, Rhodesian ridgeback, Bull Mastiff, With the Minature Bulldog they have bread a Bulldog with a Pug, and reduced the size, I'm not sure if they are kennel club recognised, Also I'm not sure if they have any heredity problems like the Bulldog such as breathing, Hope this helps


Aren't the origins of Bullmastiffs in the crossbreeding of Bulldogs and Mastiffs, the name being derived from "bull with a touch of mastiff"?


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

its a scam,that exact same pic was on an ad in the summer,so the dog would be about 7 mths now,wow i just thought it truely is a miniature,lmao


----------



## Sigh32 (Dec 31, 2009)

Their seems to logic in their, The info I was basing this on was a book I read in 1997, as I did read a few books before buying a male pup. I've just looked on the net and have been advised a Bull Mastiff is 40 % old English Bulldog, 60 % Mastiff. 

Previously in history a British Bulldog was a lot larger the size of a Boxer but has been bred down in size, breeders still try to influence the charcteristics of the breed. 

The point I was trying to make is that a minature Bulldog has been devised by reducing the size of the breed by breeding with a Pug


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Sigh32 said:


> The point I was trying to make is that a minature Bulldog has been devised by reducing the size of the breed by breeding with a Pug


Pugs were also crossed into the old functional bulldog during the later 19th century to reduce the size of the bull-baiting dog.

This is a famous picture that characterises the typical true bulldog in the early 19th century:

Crib and Rosa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AussieBulldog lover (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi guys that there i would say would be a minature Australian Bulldog aka Mab

Cheer's Bianca.


----------



## AussieBulldog lover (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry that was a mistake.

Bianca


----------

